# kurze Frage zur Tomcat Installation



## oetzi (24. Sep 2008)

nabend zusammen,
bei der Tomcat 6 Installation werde ich ja irgendwann dazu aufgefordert 
"Please select the path of a J2SE 5.0 JRE installed on your system"

Ich wundere mich gerade über die "5.0". Läuft der Tomcat 6 nicht mit der JRE 1.6 zusammen?

Gruß
oetzi


----------



## mi.wendt (28. Mai 2010)

die angezeigte Java-version ist die vorgeschriebene Minversion

gruß und halali


----------



## maki (28. Mai 2010)

Tomcat als zip runterladen & entpacken ist für den Einstieg besser als zu installieren.


----------

